# Mushroom nightmare!!



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Having been a lover of all things fungi for years, now I have a puppy, I have completely changed my mind. Willow remains a complete hoover and wherever we go at the moment, mushrooms are everywhere. I am completely paranoid about her eating them. I was just after some advice about how others with 'hoover' cockapoos manage at this time of year and also whether anyone knows exactly which mushrooms are a problem, and which are ok? I felt really bad today as I ended up putting her back on the lead half way through our walk as it was the only way I could guarantee she wouldn't eat the huge crop of them in the field. Any knowledge/advice greatly received!! On a lighter note, here is her with her huge tennis ball my husband bought for her (she is completely spoilt!!).


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

oh she is just gorgeous, what brilliant pictures, no advice on the mushrooms i'm afraid, I just try to have tasty treats with me so that Dudley thinks its worth coming to me when I call and I try to distract him, (once he has something though I have lost, its fireworks on the fields at the moment, luckily used ones).


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

What a character she looks  I don't know which ones are poisonous I'm afraid. We used to have a hoover but thankfully he's a bit more selective now. My only advice is take a ball with you and some treats and make it a game so she still gets to run but is more focused on you.


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you - I do go armed with treats and a ball and she is pretty good at coming back but she is so fast - one second she is sniffing and the next its in the mouth! I can then call her back with treats but its gone and she's licking her mouth by the time she reaches me - she is a monkey!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Teach her to sniff out truffles would be my answer!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, fabulous photos!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Willow is lovely, such a pretty, pretty pup.I hope you've had a good half term.
It always amazes me that the dogs are not ill more often because they are constantly eating one or other disgusting or potentially poisonous thing... Dot was dissecting conkers on Friday, goodness only knows if she actually consumed any of them I stopped her as soon as I noticed... but no obvious yucky consequences.
She always has a ball in her mouth because on the whole it stops her eating things...


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy eats most things, conkers, acorns, maggot infested corpses and all imaginable berries.....but so far not mushrooms. I think being aware is all the armoury you have really, calling her back before she gets focussed...but so easily said and not do easily done  Let me know if you find a solution


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

We have lots of mushrooms on our field all in lovely fairy rings. Luckily my two just sniff them and walk on. They know there are much nicer things on there such as fox poo, dead birds and rats and mice. They have much more fun rolling on them. Oh forgot horse dung.
On the dunes last week I lost count how many dead fish they found. Boycie joyously running up to me with his prizes playing tag with them all recall goes out of the window when having such a lovely time. Boycie face smelt revolting especially when he found a fish head which he wouldn't drop.x


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone! It seems these little cockapoos are hoovers of all things nasty!! I look forward to her consuming corpses, fish, varieties of poo, and the rest !! Just as well we love her as much as we do!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We had a little dog years ago, that ate some fungi in my Mother in Laws garden. She really tripped out. Staring eyes, twitching and mewling and squeaking. My husband approached her and she really bit his hand. Think he must have looked all distorted. She was fine the next day and we lived happily ever after. My husbands bite got infected tho! Antibiotics for him.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> We had a little dog years ago, that ate some fungi in my Mother in Laws garden. She really tripped out. Staring eyes, twitching and mewling and squeaking. My husband approached her and she really bit his hand. Think he must have looked all distorted. She was fine the next day and we lived happily ever after. My husbands bite got infected tho! Antibiotics for him.


Oh no!!!! Poor dog (& poor hubby) Sounds like your mother in law harvests magic mushrooms!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

No comment!! Now where did I put her broomstick!


----------

